# DreamChi Snuggle Bag Plush (Zebra cuddle Lilac Minky Rose) FOR SALE!



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

For Sale! 33 x 26 zebra cuddle Lilac Minky Rose $40










another comfy way to use the snuggle bag!









:foxes_13: DreamChi Snuggle Bags BG & Sonny Approved! :foxes_13:


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I wish today was Friday and I could spend Jer's check... This is beautiful, Pidge! <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I wish today was Friday and I could spend Jer's check... This is beautiful, Pidge! <3
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


lmao samantha! its only sunday  thank you!  i can always make more if u want one


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

So cute it matches my daughters room!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KFox said:


> So cute it matches my daughters room!!


hehe u do love purple! :toothy7:


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Her room is purple... And she has a zebra bed spread... Haha


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

But yeah I like purple!!lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KFox said:


> Her room is purple... And she has a zebra bed spread... Haha





KFox said:


> But yeah I like purple!!lol


hahaha!!! it would totally match then! :wave:
woohoo for purple! :nhappy3:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Not long to go and you've beaten Jane's posts


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

michele said:


> Not long to go and you've beaten Jane's posts


Haha! I still gotta beat someone else ~,,~


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

oh no,how many?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

michele said:


> oh no,how many?


Around 300 lol. It wont be that bad ^.^


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Are you trying to beat me?! HAHAHAHAHA.  Won't take long, I'm not on here that much anymore.

Edit: Just saw that you have beat me on posts by over 1000!! :laughing9:

Just wanted to say that the snuggle bag you made in this post is truly CUUUUUTE! If I needed one, I'd be all over it. I love the colors and the fabric you chose.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Darn ladies ill never catch up  

ps u know this is my fave one yet well the pink inside fave this second hahaha


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Are you trying to beat me?! HAHAHAHAHA.  Won't take long, I'm not on here that much anymore.
> 
> Edit: Just saw that you have beat me on posts by over 1000!! :laughing9:
> 
> Just wanted to say that the snuggle bag you made in this post is truly CUUUUUTE! If I needed one, I'd be all over it. I love the colors and the fabric you chose.


hahahaha tracy! u are going crazy lol :] 

thanks!!!  i thought it was a smashing mix of colors!



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Darn ladies ill never catch up
> 
> ps u know this is my fave one yet well the pink inside fave this second hahaha


lmao sherri!

thanks!!! :] i love these too! i want to keep one but need to sell it off for now :love4:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

bumpa bumpa! :albino:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

:nwinkwink:


----------

